# Amazon Echo Dot 3rd Gen Does Not Connect to Wifi



## Minhaz

Hello. I bought an Amazon Echo Dot Gen 3. I try everything it says to do but when It says to connect to my wifi it gives Error 9:1:109:14:1. I contacted amazon customer service. They do not know anything. And The amazon help forum said they are trying to solve the problem. DO you guys know any other way to get it connected?

Also sometime this device tells to select Amazon XXX as wifi. But When i do so I get an error saying Amazon XXX wifi is unavailable.

Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet

Are you sure you are getting a good signal at the Echo Dot's location? (I ask this first because if I move mine about six inches I cannot get a connection.)

Are you trying to connect to 2.4 or 5 GHz? If you have both, have you tried the other?

Unplug the Echo Dot. Unplug your wireless router or access point. Wait about 30 seconds. Plug in the router/access point. Wait until it "settles." Plug in the Echo Dot and try again to connect. Any difference?


----------



## Minhaz

TerryNet said:


> Are you sure you are getting a good signal at the Echo Dot's location? (I ask this first because if I move mine about six inches I cannot get a connection.)
> 
> Are you trying to connect to 2.4 or 5 GHz? If you have both, have you tried the other?
> 
> Unplug the Echo Dot. Unplug your wireless router or access point. Wait about 30 seconds. Plug in the router/access point. Wait until it "settles." Plug in the Echo Dot and try again to connect. Any difference?


Thank you for replying. Yes the connection is good. I have only 2.4 GHz connection type. I did unplug, researted waited 1 min and replugged, installed alexa app again . did all the process 15 times. but it can not connect

And when I connect from my wifi to Amazon XXX wifi it says amazon xxx wifi is not avalable and I have to select my MTS connection. I click and put pass but it cannot connect. But If I give wrong pass, then I get different error message.


----------



## TerryNet

Sorry, I have no more ideas on this.


----------



## Minhaz

ok. np. thanks.


----------



## Couriant

I had an issue with mine but that's because I left mine on while I was looking at the instructions. 

To confirm, you are able to connect the app to the Dot via Bluetooth so you can configure the wireless information?


----------

